# Hamilton Raced Today



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Boulder's Stazio Crit series, local club training races, started today. In the Pro 1/2 race Moninger took 1st, Chris Baldwin 2nd and somewhere back in the 2nd chase group wearing Tyler Hamilton Foundation kit was Tyler. He battled Moninger for a few laps and then fell back, never threatening again. The race marked Moninger's 250th win. Quite a day witnessed by only a few hundred people or so.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Mootsie said:


> Boulder's Stazio Crit series, local club training races, started today. In the Pro 1/2 race Moninger took 1st, Chris Baldwin 2nd and somewhere back in the 2nd chase group wearing Tyler Hamilton Foundation kit was Tyler. He battled Moninger for a few laps and then fell back, never threatening again. The race marked Moninger's 250th win. Quite a day witnessed by only a few hundred people or so.


Not suprising, Moninger is a Stazio MACHINE.


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

I personally don't have a problem with him racing in events like this, but I can't wait until tomorrow to read all the replies from the self righteous people who think that Tyler should not only not be allowed to race, ride in training rides, or even ride his bike down the street to the store again.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

whit417 said:


> I personally don't have a problem with him racing in events like this, but I can't wait until tomorrow to read all the replies from the self righteous people who think that Tyler should not only not be allowed to race, ride in training rides, or even ride his bike down the street to the store again.



He should have his legs amputated by the state of Colorado and be banned from self propelled wheel chair use for life!


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*What?*



Mootsie said:


> Boulder's Stazio Crit series, local club training races, started today. In the Pro 1/2 race Moninger took 1st, Chris Baldwin 2nd and somewhere back in the 2nd chase group wearing Tyler Hamilton Foundation kit was Tyler. He battled Moninger for a few laps and then fell back, never threatening again. The race marked Moninger's 250th win. Quite a day witnessed by only a few hundred people or so.


Hamilton didn't crash? In a crit? A-freakin'-mazing I say!

Should he be racing a local training crit, yeah, there's no problem with that, because there's really no money involved, or anything like that. Just some bragging rights. Should he race big hill climbs with thousands of dollars up for grabs? Absolutely not. Should he race full time again when his suspension is over? Hey, if he wants to, and can find a team, sure enough. He's "served" his time and all.


----------



## weapons grade chaos (Mar 6, 2006)

*Tyler and friends*

it was a nice day for a bike race.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

weapons grade chaos said:


> it was a nice day for a bike race.


That's the bulkiest I've seen Tyler's upperbody look in the last 5 years.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sintesi said:


> That's the bulkiest I've seen Tyler's upperbody look in the last 5 years.


Dang...looks like he wasn't planning on racing for quite a while. Decided to indulge in some cheesecake or something.


----------



## Stud Muzzin (Mar 5, 2006)

Sintesi said:


> That's the bulkiest I've seen Tyler's upperbody look in the last 5 years.


It's the new steroid regimen he's on now that the whole blood doping scheme was busted.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Doesn't...*



CaseLawZ28 said:


> Dang...looks like he wasn't planning on racing for quite a while. Decided to indulge in some cheesecake or something.


Doesn't have to really "race" (that is if a team picks him up, which is likely) until September, and by then, he should be in top form and peaking for the end of the season? Maybe he could make a run at Lombardy and other late season races. World Championships possibly if the US will take him? Which we probably would since nobody else seems to want to ride that race anyhow. 

I'll be interested to see how he comes back after serving his suspension.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> Doesn't have to really "race" (that is if a team picks him up, which is likely) until September, and by then, he should be in top form and peaking for the end of the season? Maybe he could make a run at Lombardy and other late season races. World Championships possibly if the US will take him? Which we probably would since nobody else seems to want to ride that race anyhow.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how he comes back after serving his suspension.


I was thinking Lombardy too. I hope he comes back strong.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> I was thinking Lombardy too. I hope he comes back strong.


He's not going to win nothin' if doesn't do anything about those hulk arms.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

i wish that race didn't go unsactioned...
oh well...

i like the course but couldn't make it out last weekend or this coming one.

how is that right turn before the climb?

last year it was a slip and slide fest... lots of gravel


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't you have to have a valid licence to race at any level other than novice?

Suspended means suspended, not suspended from professional racing but all racing.

It was bad enough when his appeal was pending, but now that he has been confirmed as a cheating doper it's taking the piss on an epic scale. 

At least Virenque had the decency to not race until he had served his ban.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Don't you have to have a valid licence to race at any level other than novice?
> 
> Suspended means suspended, not suspended from professional racing but all racing.
> 
> ...


NO, the Stazio crit series is a practice series. They will take any invalid liscense. No upgrade points are avaliable, prizes are minimal but so are entries. Its a practice race. Its not UCI, USCF or even local ACA. In fact, its a benifit race. 5$ per racer goes to the TH foundation.

Tyler may be a doper but he's at least turning this break in his career into an oppritunity to help the community. What have you done?

the only diffrence between a pro cyclist that dopes and one that doesn't is the price he pays his doctors. Its sad, i don't like it but its the way it is. Cycling is one of the few sports that does a damm thing about it. Baseball, football, hockey, the suspension is in days not years. Get off your high horse


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

if the rule says he cant race UCI stuff, and he doesnt do but races anything else i could careless. 

I hope he comes back and does well. Just because some dude doped doesnt mean hes a horrible person. If your life is ruined due to TH doping you need to get a life.


----------



## weapons grade chaos (Mar 6, 2006)

*dunno*



dfleck said:


> how is that right turn before the climb?
> 
> last year it was a slip and slide fest... lots of gravel


I was on a fixie with a ton of heavy, expensive camera stuff in the bag, so I wasn't testing the limits of anything speed wise. it was full of gravel last week but the only crash I heard of all day was some fun the 3s had in the opposite (downhill, fast) corner, the one going towards the ball diamonds. sadly I wasn't on hand to witness / photog it, I only saw the aftermath on a friend's team kit.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Stud Muzzin said:


> It's the new steroid regimen he's on now that the whole blood doping scheme was busted.



nice...


----------



## BikeGeek (Mar 19, 2005)

Most of the pro field is probably dirty. The ones that get caught are either unlucky or screw up their program to hide it. And before condemning anyone that gets caught just think for a second the what's on the line. Anyone that says they wouldn't be in the least bit tempted under the same circumstances is lying to themselves. It's too bad everyone can't all play nice and honest but it will never happen.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

in the first picture, whats with the riser-stem and spacers set-up???


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Good for him. 

In all likelihood, Tyler Hamilton was doing something fishy with some kind of pharmaceutical at some point in his career. It hurts to say it, but the same can be said for most professional riders. And while he's still trying to clear his name through some fractious scientific theories, particularly the much derided 'chimera' concept, I say let the guy race. His career has been ruined, his name is synonymous with cheating in cycling, and he's too old to compete on a TdF level once his suspension is over. If the guy wants to race in a local practice crit, roadrace, or hillclimb, then let him. 

Delusional he may be, I still like him better than most of the other clean riders out there.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Funny that he would be able to race. In other jurisdictions, that is called a 'pirate' event. Due to insurance liability, usually all entrants must have some sort of license. If that is not the case, it is just too risky for the organizer, land owner, etc.

I guess that he cannot race in any sanctioned events, but what about the others who are out there making a living, training hard, clean, with valid licenses?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Was he with his chimera?


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

ewitz said:


> Was he with his chimera?


Yeah, it led him out on the sprint.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sanctions, licenses and insurance*



Spunout said:


> Funny that he would be able to race. In other jurisdictions, that is called a 'pirate' event. Due to insurance liability, usually all entrants must have some sort of license. If that is not the case, it is just too risky for the organizer, land owner, etc.
> 
> 
> Spunout said:
> ...


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree completely. Pro cycling has historically been way out in front of all other major pro sports on the doping issue. Sure Tyler Hamilton “cheated”. Yes, it was not a good thing to do. However, the fact remains that there are more than likely a lot of other “cheats” in the pro peloton. They just have not been caught. Let’s face it we all really love this sport, but we all need to acknowledge that it has an unseemly side. Wasn’t it Jacques Anquetil that said something like “nobody wins the Tour de France on just water.” 

The most the sport can do is to keep up the pressure on doping to discourage it to the greatest extent possible. However, it will never be completely eliminated. At the same time, we all need to recognize that there are economic issues involved as well. Only so much effort can be expended on the control of doping because there is only so much money in the sport. When viewed through this lens, it is very clear that cycling as done far more to control the use of performance enhancing substances than any of the US big three (football, basketball and baseball). These sports have far more money to spend and their efforts to control doping pale in comparison.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

enough doping babble, what's up with the stem set-up in the first pic?? looks like a masters set-up with chronic back pain and arthritis or something.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Sintesi said:


> That's the bulkiest I've seen Tyler's upperbody look in the last 5 years.


I should be so lucky to be "that bulky."


----------



## weapons grade chaos (Mar 6, 2006)

*bad back*

Tyler broke his back in a ski racing accident when he was at CU years ago, its one of the main reasons he became a pro cyclist - he used the bike to rehab himself and they discovered he was good at it. and at 35 technically he IS a masters racer. so what's your point again?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

weapons grade chaos said:


> Tyler broke his back in a ski racing accident when he was at CU years ago, its one of the main reasons he became a pro cyclist - he used the bike to rehab himself and they discovered he was good at it. and at 35 technically he IS a masters racer. so what's your point again?


TH's bike dosen't have a rise stem actually, though he dose have a good many spacers, as his parlee is on the small side, still a agressive position though. He's(catman) talking about the Rio grande rider, who is riding a bike that's too small for him, probably because they only make the Adv. in a large, not a extra large, making this taller rider use a rider stem and alot of spacers to get the position he wants/needs. There is still a good amount of drop on his bike.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

FTF said:


> TH's bike dosen't have a rise stem actually, though he dose have a good many spacers, as his parlee is on the small side, still a agressive position though. He's(catman) talking about the Rio grande rider, who is riding a bike that's too small for him, probably because they only make the Adv. in a large, not a extra large, making this taller rider use a rider stem and alot of spacers to get the position he wants/needs. There is still a good amount of drop on his bike.


thanks ftf, but it's 'c-mat-can', not 'catman'. lol. 
c= first initial, mat= first 3 letters of last name, can=canada
i know i know, i shoulda picked a simpler screenname!


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re-writing history*



weapons grade chaos said:


> Tyler broke his back in a ski racing accident when he was at CU years ago, its one of the main reasons he became a pro cyclist - he used the bike to rehab himself and they discovered he was good at it. and at 35 technically he IS a masters racer. so what's your point again?


Well, this story isn't quite accurate. A skiing accident may have caused Hamilton to concentrate on bike racing, but he was racing a bike years before he went to CU. He started racing as a junior on team CCB, a local team on the Boston's north shore. At the time, CCB's hot shot racer was Tyler Munroe, so junior racer Tyler Hamilton was called "little Tyler".


----------



## TBomb (Dec 4, 2005)

Doctor Who said:


> Yeah, it led him out on the sprint.


LMAO!!


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

weapons grade chaos said:


> Tyler broke his back in a ski racing accident when he was at CU years ago, its one of the main reasons he became a pro cyclist - he used the bike to rehab himself and they discovered he was good at it. and at 35 technically he IS a masters racer. so what's your point again?


not talkin about tyler, am i? look at the first pic and discover that it isn't tyler rockin' the weird set-up. thanks.


----------

